# FTP - Client Online ?



## fatau (16. Februar 2004)

Schönen Abend, 

bis dato bin ich, wenn ich unterwegs war mit 
http://www.web2ftp.com/ gut gefahren. Offensichtlich dürften die allerdings derzeit ein Prob haben. 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Online FTP Clienten, oder einem Script, welches ich bei mir am Server ablegen kann und mit dem ich vernünftig meine HP warten kann. 

Hat hier jemand eine Idee für mich.  

Gruß und danke
fatau


----------



## janomerico (24. Februar 2004)

Ich denke du meinst sowas wie www2ftp.de


----------



## fatau (24. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von janomerico _
> *Ich denke du meinst sowas wie www2ftp.de  *



Morgen,
ist ja das Selbe 
Ich habe aber bereits eine Lösung gefunden.
Direkt bei mir am Server FTP, besser geht`s nicht


----------

